# Black socks vs White socks



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I know I know dumb topic..but still curious.

All my life the only time I put black socks on is if I have to wear dress shoes **YUCK**!!!

SO why does this sport love black socks so much?
Just about every photo in mountain bike mags, You tube, google images..search mounting bike gear... get black socks..blah!

The only purpose I see would be to hide the dirt..pffft I love the dirt all over me..when I crash I don't brush it off..the wind can do that LOL

Thoughts?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Because black hides the stains? Have other colors but don't know why most are black. The only white pair that I have after one ride have brown spots all over.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

it makes our feet look slimmer...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

lol ~ I suspect it's the dirty look issue...well I don't own any black socks but thoes thinner dress shoe socks I spoke of..I guess I'll have to be a Dirty White Boy...LOL


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Dirt. White socks will all eventually be stained brown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

I think black socks and black shoes started with European Dress shoes and socks (honestly), but I have no idea why we're still stuck on black shoes and socks. My road shoes are red/silver and my mtb shoes (both pairs) are black because that's what they had. I where whatever socks, but they all look like crap after about four rides.

Black shorts were essential in the days of black leather saddles (other colors would have stained).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Huh. Interesting observation.

Thinking about it, I have a lot of black socks that I wear during the winter, when it's cold. I have a bit broader variety of colors in lighter-weight socks, but they're still all dark.

All the socks I wear on purpose for MTB are wool. Maybe it's just easier to get consistent colors if they're dark?


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

no contest, Black socks.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't own any white socks. Hate the cotton and like A.S. said the wool ones usually only come in earth tones or dark colors. Black seems to be currently hip.


----------



## dfwscotty (Feb 24, 2014)

Even better with sandals.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

jjaguar said:


> Dirt. White socks will all eventually be stained brown.


Eventually? Usually after 1 ride. lol

I stopped wearing white socks and don't buy any white gear no matter what the deal I get on it is. Except for the helmet, I do have a white helmet but that is different.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Stupid router ate my post.

Most of my jerseys are mostly white. My team requests that we wear them as much as possible, they're good quality, and I don't destroy a jersey every year. But it's annoying. I'm not interested in hand washing, so they get stained by the end of the year. Meh, once I've been riding for a couple miles, I doubt anyone can distinguish last week's stains from this ride's dirt.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Clearly black socks.
They are lighter, 
more aero since they tend to be thinner, and less tension as the air passes around the material's fibers. 
There is reason all pros ride with black socks.

In seriousness, I like black socks cuz the Costco whites ones are too thick for my sweaty feet. Don't like pure cotton socks.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome! Yeah I found non cotton socks breathe and my feet are dryer...
Thanks for the replys all!!
RIde!!


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cause when you go to the store looking for sport socks, the only choice is black or white. And white look like crap after a couple uses.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

"once you black, you never go back"

Just say NO kiddies


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

dfwscotty said:


> Even better with sandals.


I have black mid-length socks for MTB, but this summer I decided I'm going to start wearing them with sandals and tennis shoes. Why? I don't really know, maybe it's just something old men need to do and I'm getting to that age.


----------



## Dirt_Shirt (Mar 15, 2014)

White socks for me. Black socks make me look like I am wearing legginhosen or some sort of leotard.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Black is the new white, didn't get the memo? I dunno I only wear redsox.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Black blends in better if you've gotta hide it away after making an emergency sock puppet cuz that breakfast burrito starting doing tricks miles from a trailhead and you never restocked the little ziplock with some TP you usually carry after a buddy had hit you up with a desperate plea for the old 'mountain money' a few rides back. 

*Not that I'm promoting littering or anything, but sometimes you just gotta bury a man where he falls.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> I know I know dumb topic..but still curious.
> 
> All my life the only time I put black socks on is if I have to wear dress shoes **YUCK**!!!
> 
> ...


All my life I have been wearing black socks so far. They just look "cleaner". White ones look dirty a lot more easier.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

White socks was for the 80's lol

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

I wear super low cut black socks that don't go above the side of the shoe. I don't get the long sock phenomena with bikes...they look goofy as heck. Maybe people think it protects their ankles a little bit?


----------



## Borges21 (Mar 2, 2013)

I do it so I don't get cuts on my legs from the branches

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 925 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomfs (Feb 6, 2014)

I wear white socks. I wash them after every ride and they stay white. I love cotton and do not wear those fanny pack jerseys just cotton tees.


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Black doesn't show the blood as easily from the pedal pins that slam into your shins!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Black all the way. ONE ride in muddy conditions, or a bloody crash and those white socks are toast. Mud will always seep in thru the shoes and turn them into kid's socks. 

For some reason, dirt on black sox looks MUCH better than dirt on pure white ones. I ONLY wear white on road rides, and they get washed every ride....yet, they STILL look dirty!!!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Haymarket said:


> I wear super low cut black socks that don't go above the side of the shoe. I don't get the long sock phenomena with bikes...they look goofy as heck. Maybe people think it protects their ankles a little bit?


If I wear low-cut socks, dirt sneaks in around my ankles and heels. Yuck! And a piece of grit sneaking behind my heel can really hurt.


----------



## surfskidude (Mar 22, 2014)

Most of the socks I wear around daily or run in are low cut white socks…so, it was natural to just start wearing those on the bike. They all look like I just pulled them off a dirt pile now. Switched to black this past summer..they stay clean looking!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

White socks are fine as long as you have the matching sweatband and want to look like Richard Simmons. Otherwise, Defeet and Sock Guy FTW. Cycling socks make cheap souvenirs, too. I pick them up on most of my ride vacations. Most of those are ankle-height, but I do prefer taller socks for riding.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

White socks with red and blue stripes are perfect for riding. They should come just above your calf and below the back of your knee.

I also highly recommend all white tennis shoes when at all possible. Something along the lines of nursing shoes. .

Just kidding of course, I couldn't really care less what color socks anybody wears. But it happens that all my cycling socks are mostly black some have some colors to them. My favorite pair are black and simply say BEER in bold white letters on them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

I recommend Red and Dark Purple socks to camouflage any bruises or bleeding that may be occurring due to trailside gotchas.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

White socks suck, dont mind black, but i find dark grey the best.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 878773


LOL a chart even a man can understand egh!! LOL

I am from the 80s LOL

I like the idea picking up a pair while traveling....freakin expenzive for just one pair on some of them...

LOL Awesome...oh yeah and the TP idea..man one season out duck hunting...whoooweee I had to run fer the bushes..I think a little supply of TP in the hydropack just made the list!! AND I think extra pair of socks in the pack is a smart one too....

Hope everyone had an AWESOME ride weekend!! I sure did!!
Have a good week
Burt


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Burt4x4 said:


> LOL Awesome...oh yeah and the TP idea..man one season out duck hunting...whoooweee I had to run fer the bushes..I think a little supply of TP in the hydropack just made the list!!


One of the first trails I ever built ended up named 'Sock Puppet', precisely for this reason.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL Nice! Good reason to stay ON the trail right!! hahaha


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

Sock colors matter? What is this, roadbikereview.com?


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

White sock; the blood shows up much better on them!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I wear the loudest most obnoxious socks I can find from the sock guy. My current favorite pair has a bikapelli guy and a bike chain in blue and orange.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## rockNnachos (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm supposed to wear socks???


----------

